# Which is better country to migrate , Australia or New Zealand



## santosh_nitw

Hello Experts,

Which is better country to migrate , Australia or New Zealand and why?

Regards, 
Santosh


----------



## deepak09

It actually depends, both are V nice n beautiful countries, suggest what are your plans accordingly may be we can help.

Regards,
Deepak


----------



## Liam(at)Large

If you are seeking employment as a SAP professional (as per your other thread), I'd suggest there are significantly more opportunities in Australia.


----------



## Rosieprimrose

Can you give more details about yourself and what your looking for in lifestyle, job, etc. I moved from UK to New Zealand as a child, moved my family to Australia many years ago and am about to move back to New Zealand. Both countries are beautiful, have their good and bad points. 
The economic climate here in Australia has changed, in our opinion for the worse and the not so obvious tax and levy charges has really hit hard. We have decided to return to NZ for retirement and a more relaxed lifestyle out of the big city of Sydney. 
Yes, I still think there are more opportunities for work in Australia, but also think parts of NZ are on the move upwards and vibrant. 
I don't really think one to the two countries is better than the other, just different, it all depends on what you are looking for!


----------



## toni_dee

I completely agree with Rosieprimrose. It all depends on what you're after and what you prefer lifestyle-wise.


----------



## donkuok

Australia's cost of living has gone a lot and it's not far away from Switzerland. New budget will be out soon and it will hit hard on the high income earners with high tax and levies. Medical is no longer free like used to be. Everything must pay now despite of high income tax rate. 
You won't get a single cent from govt is your gross income is over 80K per annum or 100K per household.
So I would thing it's better off moving to NZ as the cost of living is significantly lower (30%), lower income tax rate even though the wages is probably 5 to 10% lower than Australia.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Santosh, I see you from Delhi..can i PM you to fetch some details if you allow me.

Thanks
Giri


----------



## Andrew East

Liam(at)Large said:


> If you are seeking employment as a SAP professional (as per your other thread), I'd suggest there are significantly more opportunities in Australia.


I'm inclined to agree with you. 

One of the benefits of going to Australia is that you can use your Australian permanent residency to live in New Zealand if you change your mind. Unfortunately it doesn't work the other way round.


----------



## tom0801

Andrew East said:


> I'm inclined to agree with you.
> 
> One of the benefits of going to Australia is that you can use your Australian permanent residency to live in New Zealand if you change your mind. Unfortunately it doesn't work the other way round.


Hi,

Can I work in New Zealand with Australian PR?


----------



## escapedtonz

tom0801 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I work in New Zealand with Australian PR?


Yes so long as you also meet the good character requirements and any other conditions.


----------



## tom0801

escapedtonz said:


> Yes so long as you also meet the good character requirements and any other conditions.


ok thanks! Is it something different than the PCC issued by Passport office which is recognized by AU visa authorities?


----------



## escapedtonz

tom0801 said:


> ok thanks! Is it something different than the PCC issued by Passport office which is recognized by AU visa authorities?


Sorry. Don't understand your question. 

If you have Australian PR all you need to do is present yourself at the NZ border and pledge that you intend to live here. With that news Immigration NZ at the border will do some checks of character etc and you should be given an NZ Resident Visa with immediate expiry of travel condition meaning if you ever left the country it would expire. This visa would allow you to live study and work here. It is a permanent visa and will allow permanent stay so long as you don't leave. After 2 years you can apply for PRV then citizenship later.


----------



## BMR_OZ

Hi everyone, currently I am looking to migrate from my current country to New Zealand/Australia, could someone share some ideas on employement opportunity in IT industries that available in New Zealand compare to Asutralia. Thank you


----------



## Shaun1962

Both countries have their problems and I can only really comment on NZ. 
But I've lived in NZ for 13 years and I would say the best option is Australia. Their are several issues with NZ and I'd advise you to look into everything before you come here. The main problem is that wages are very low in comparison to the high cost of living. Nearly everything here is very expensive, from basic necessities like food and power to eating out or cars.
If you are retiring here or you have a lot of spare cash, I mean a LOT of spare cash, then it's okay but for the average Kiwi life is difficult, most living from day to day with very little spendable income after paying rent/mortgage/food/power and other essentials. Taxes are also very high and there is no tax threshold - you pay tax on every cent you earn from the very first one you earn! On top of that you pay GST on everything even food! Rates are very high and the services provided for the amount of tax and rates you pay are very poor. Also their is a drive by central government and local councils to introduce a form of apartheid by way of unelected representation and policies based on race. There are some good point to NZ but you've probably already know them from government sites etc. Which ever country you chose good luck.


----------



## BMR_OZ

HI Shaun,

Thank you for so much for your time and effort on this, I really appreaciate it. based on own your pesonal experience, its look very difficult for for people like because I got not really really big spare cash . The main reason that I am looking abroad job is to earn good cash and better education my kid. In this case, better i drop the new zealand and continue with Australia. once again, thank you so much.


----------



## escapedtonz

BMR_OZ said:


> HI Shaun,
> 
> Thank you for so much for your time and effort on this, I really appreaciate it. based on own your pesonal experience, its look very difficult for for people like because I got not really really big spare cash . The main reason that I am looking abroad job is to earn good cash and better education my kid. In this case, better i drop the new zealand and continue with Australia. once again, thank you so much.


Nobody comes to NZ to earn their fortune that's for sure. People generally come here when lifestyle is higher on their priority list than working long hours and a higher salary.
I for one lost probably 40% in pay when I came to NZ in comparison with my old UK job but that was in the UK where I didn't want to be so it was a no brainer. I even went up a step working at a higher level with more responsibility to get the best salary available in my area of expertise. Slowly but surely my pay has risen but I'm still 20-25% short of my UK salary 3.5 years on, but it is what it is. We have a much better outdoorsy lifestyle here with better and warmer weather near to an excellent beach so it's a small price to pay and money isn't everything.

Salary in Australia is a lot better but along with that there are higher deductions out of salary and the general cost of living in Australia is high plus anything and everything that moves no matter whether it's tiny or huge can kill you.

Not only is income tax payable (as in the majority of countries) but there are other costs and levies surrounding superannuation and Medicare to name but a couple. 
For example - a person in AUS earning AUS $100 000 will pay AUS$21 737 in income tax, AUS$8 675 in 9.5% Superannuation and AUS$1 826 in Medicare. Taxable income is on AUS$91 324 of that AUS$100 000 salary. Your annual net pay would be AUS$67 761 which works out at AUS$ 1 302 per week.
Since you can only compare like for like, in NZ that salary would be the equivalent of NZ$110 340 and you will pay NZ$27 332 in income tax (AUS$24 761) and NZ$1 600 in ACC contributions (AUS$1 450) and NZ$4 414 in 4% Kiwisaver contributions (AUS$3 997). Taxable income in NZ is on all earnings so the full NZ$110 340. Your annual net pay would be NZ$76 995 (AUS$69 722) or NZ$1 481 per week (AUS$1 341) so as you can see for the same salary in both countries you will actually earn more in your hand in NZ, however it is unlikely that you'd find a similar job in NZ that would pay the same salary as in AUS.

There is a significant difference in the cost of living between both countries and in all of the calculated Indeces Differences the costs are lower in NZ than in AUS for all of them ranging in a difference of 4.50% for Restaurant prices up to 28.93% for rental prices. The overall average covering all indeces inc. the above and Consumer prices, groceries etc is 14.185%. So it is overall nearly 14.2% more expensive to live in Australia than NZ and those figures were calculated this month and cover the past 18 months.
It's all swings and roundabouts in my opinion, but the above facts prove why many Kiwi's are coming back to NZ and fewer are moving to NZ than in the past.


----------



## inhamilton

Shaun1962 said:


> Taxes are also very high and there is no tax threshold - you pay tax on every cent you earn from the very first one you earn!


Taxes are not very high. NZ has one of the lowest income tax regimes in the OECD. The top income tax rate is 33% for anything earned over $70,000 and just 17.5% for income between $14,000 and $48,000. Regardless of whether you pay tax on every cent earned, the average NZ worker pays less tax than the average worker in other countries.
I don't believe things here are incredibly expensive. A quick look at prices of appliances, food etc on the net and compared to prices in other countries show they are similar. I made a thread a month or so back that compared prices.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...new-zealand-prices-comparison-rest-world.html


----------



## inhamilton

Shaun1962 said:


> If you are retiring here or you have a lot of spare cash, I mean a LOT of spare cash, then it's okay but for the average Kiwi life is difficult, most living from day to day with very little spendable income after paying rent/mortgage/food/power and other essentials.


Well, I consider myself a rather average Kiwi, and I'm able to save, go on holidays etc. I think Kiwi's seem to be able to travel overseas for holidays as much as people in other countries.


----------



## mikesurf

Do your research and don't listen to people who say New Zealand is not expensive. Saying that New Zealand is not expensive is no help to a migrant looking for facts.

The average wage earner in New Zealand does struggle with day to day costs, they just put up with it for other benefits New Zealand might offer, such as lower population etc.


----------



## inhamilton

mikesurf said:


> Do your research and don't listen to people who say New Zealand is not expensive. Saying that New Zealand is not expensive is no help to a migrant looking for facts.


But Mike, you haven't lived here for at least 5 years. You live in France.

The best idea is to check out prices of stuff directly.

eg
Countdown for groceries

Home | Harvey Norman New Zealand for appliances, computers, beds, furniture etc
http://www.noelleeming.co.nz for appliances, computers etc

https://www.farmers.co.nz/ for clothes and household goods

www.bunnings.co.nz/‎ for do-it-yourself and plants etc.

trademe.co.nz for 2nd hand goods

trademe.co.nz for houses etc, plus the various real estate sites

Then convert the prices into your local currency.

Anyone migrating should have an idea of your expected salary before your come so you should know how much you have to play with compared to whatever you are currently earning.


----------



## aspire

inhamilton said:


> But Mike, you haven't lived here for at least 5 years. You live in France.
> 
> The best idea is to check out prices of stuff directly.
> 
> eg
> Countdown for groceries
> 
> Home | Harvey Norman New Zealand for appliances, computers, beds, furniture etc
> http://www.noelleeming.co.nz for appliances, computers etc
> 
> https://www.farmers.co.nz/ for clothes and household goods
> 
> www.bunnings.co.nz/‎ for do-it-yourself and plants etc.
> 
> trademe.co.nz for 2nd hand goods
> 
> trademe.co.nz for houses etc, plus the various real estate sites
> 
> Then convert the prices into your local currency.
> 
> Anyone migrating should have an idea of your expected salary before your come so you should know how much you have to play with compared to whatever you are currently earning.


Hi Mike, you are right in all aspects but one thing which might be itching is 
high rentals in Auckland/High cost of houses .
ofcourse we should not compare Paris with Auckland but still rentals/property prices are bit high here. Yeah in other aspects, yeah taxes lower than europe .salary surely varies but it is different for native New zealanders who may have houses bought in good times.. [ not the case with migrants ]

But surely NZ is a cool place to live if one has a good job


----------



## Elysia

Hi,

I am looking for decent pg courses in travel and tourism field. How is the study level there and what are the job opportunities in this particular industry in new zealand.


----------



## simply me

Honestly , as much as I like NZ so far. Austrailia has more opportunities. I feel NZ is at a surplus. 

Just look at the job market on Seek. 

Best of luck.


----------



## docsunny50

santosh_nitw said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Which is better country to migrate , Australia or New Zealand and why?
> 
> Regards,
> Santosh


I am a citizen of both countries; so have no bias. However, this is my experience. NZ economy is small and job opportunities are limited (with most jobs in Auckland).The Australian economy is bigger and the jobs are generally spread out. Both countries offer good lifestyle opportunities. While Australian economy is not doing great now but I believe in the long-term Australia has better prospects. One thing though, NZers are more welcoming and accepting. If you like mingling with the locals and being accepted for what you are; NZ is better.


----------



## Jamaloo

can anyone tell me how to get IMMIGRATION FOR NEW ZEALAND . i have been trying a lot for AUSTRALIAN visa but i have not been getting the required points.I have not been getting the 7 all band in IELTS .
I have got the assessment result of Engineering Degree and its positive.
Can anyone tell me if it is possible to get the Newzealand PR on the basis of Aus assessment by Engineers Australia ????


----------



## sameer71

Jamaloo said:


> can anyone tell me how to get IMMIGRATION FOR NEW ZEALAND . i have been trying a lot for AUSTRALIAN visa but i have not been getting the required points.I have not been getting the 7 all band in IELTS .
> I have got the assessment result of Engineering Degree and its positive.
> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to get the Newzealand PR on the basis of Aus assessment by Engineers Australia ????


Yup, but you have to take letter from IPENZ on basis of Engineers Australia assessment after full assessment of IQA done by NZQA. IELTS over all band required 6.5.


----------



## Jamaloo

*thanks*



sameer71 said:


> Yup, but you have to take letter from IPENZ on basis of Engineers Australia assessment after full assessment of IQA done by NZQA. IELTS over all band required 6.5.



DEAR PLZ guide me what is the procedure of taking letter from IPENZ newzealnd even if i have taken my assessment from Engineers Australia .

Dear plz guide me or give me ur email id or face book id so we can talk in detail .I have much knowledge from immigration to aus but for newzealnd i am null and require your valuable knowledge .Kindly guide me


----------



## Jamaloo

*fees ?*



Jamaloo said:


> DEAR PLZ guide me what is the procedure of taking letter from IPENZ newzealnd even if i have taken my assessment from Engineers Australia .
> 
> Dear plz guide me or give me ur email id or face book id so we can talk in detail .I have much knowledge from immigration to aus but for newzealnd i am null and require your valuable knowledge .Kindly guide me


what is the fees and all structure that need to be paid for getting the letter ?????


----------

